

Features vs Buttons Graph from Balsamiq - glasner
http://balsamiq.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/img/featuresVsButtons.png

======
brinda
"When it comes to wireframe the first comer has a huge advantage and all the
fans create a huge wall for the late comers. I wonder how long the fans are
going to resist MockupTiger? Once you use it you will fall in love!"

------
brinda
"Google plus mockup/wireframe [http://www.mockuptiger.com/google-plus-mockup-
hand-drawn-vs-...](http://www.mockuptiger.com/google-plus-mockup-hand-drawn-
vs-normal-look)

------
glasner
Image is from their manifesto at
<http://balsamiq.com/products/mockups/manifesto#vision>

